# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Joint pain

## Clara

For about 6 months, every time I turned my head I heard a grinding and popping sounds. Never hurt though. Now in one small spot it feels like someone is stabbing me with a knife. And the grinding sound is worse. 
Arthritis?

----------


## Cuchculan

I can hear the same sounds when I turn my head. Just done it and heard them. No stabbing with a knife feeling though. I would keep an eye on it. See how it is over the next month. If you think it has gotten any worse then ask your doctor about it. The stabbing pain feeling should not be there. The rest all sounds normal.

----------

